# PSE Bow Madness



## bow4deer (Nov 11, 2009)

I am ready to buy a new or better bow than I already own. The pse bow madness has caught my attention. It is in the price range I am looking for. I would appreciate any feedback on this bow or other bows that are compatable to it in the same price range.I also have a friend that is selling a nice condition mathews switchback xt to upgrade to the new Z7. Would the switchback xt be a better bow than the bowmadness? All help would be appreciated.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

*I like it.*

Alot, fit's me well, shoot's great and is fast.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I would go with the Bow Madness, It will be faster, quieter and the grip is 10X better than a Mathews grip, it would be alot easier to shoot, IMHO


----------



## Taga1 (Nov 13, 2009)

what about the pse x force vendetta xs? its the same price as the bow madness, its, faster, shorter, a littler heavier. what do you guys think about the madness vs. vendetta xs?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*haven't shot any vandetta models yet*

As the shop has not received them.

But I really like the BM MC.

It just feels great in the hands. Shoots great with decent speed.


----------



## deerhunter8575 (May 9, 2009)

I have a bow madness. I just baught it last night. I love this bow. It's fast quite and very accurate. I shot it about 20 times last night while I was sighting it in. Go with the bow madness.


----------



## sandborn812 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Mow madness MC*

I am a big fan of the BM bows. Very stable shooting....plenty fast..and ROCK solid back wall


----------



## Wayne Romero (Nov 22, 2003)

*Set one up Yesterday...*

Left handed, NAP 2100 rest, 70 # / 29 inch draw. Easy to tune, walk back tuned & paper tuned in 15 minutes. Bullet holes without adjustment. Very good speed 280+/- with hunting weight arrows, had it dialed in @ 20 in another 15 minutes. My customer was VERY pleased.

PSE has done us all a favor with the latest riser design. By machining in lines for both vertical & horizontal alignment, it's very easy to set a bow up perfectly, also great as a "double check" in the field if you're having issues. The other design feature I really like is the triple position mounting for a bowsight. Why don't the other manufacturers adopt these simple designs?


----------



## Wayne Romero (Nov 22, 2003)

*Oh yeah*

I forgot to mention the vibration & noise problems. Because there WAS'NT ANY. Totally silent & dead in the hand, even without a stabilizer or limbsavers.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a Madness and I love it! Smooth draw, dead at the shot, fast, accurate, light. Good luck in your choice hope this helps!


----------



## dgbigo (Jul 11, 2009)

Got a used PSE bowmadness mc in september and Love it. Smooth fast light solid backwall forgiving great grip and accurate. Made me more confident and a better shot. Lots of Smiles from me and did I mention Smooooooth.


----------



## Hunterdank (Aug 30, 2005)

You wont be sorry with the bowmadness.I bought one for my son,he is left handed as I am,and I couldnt put it down,so I bought one for me and I am selling my mathews drenalin.Like the other posts said ,its quiet,fast,solid back wall,light,its fun to shoot.As far as comparing to the mathews,its a good bow,but there grips sucks,also you will notice alot more room at center rest on the pse,the mathews isnt cut out very far.My brother also bought one,we are 3 very happy bowmadness owners,Dan.


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm on my way to Boorman Archery on Wed. to check one out. Sound to me like a GREAT bow for the money. About half the price of the Hoyt Alphamax or Maxxis


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

they are ok bows. i really wanted to buy the bowmadness this year but then i shot the alphamax and it was 5x better than the bowmadness. i was saving the money to buy one for next year then i shot the maxxis on wed. and now i know what my new bow will be for next year. the maxxis takes the alphamax to a whole new level.


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

Madness...first and last choice!:shade:


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*madness*

i have a friend that bought one of those Bow Madness and loves it but im a Mathews Man and one of my favorite Mathews Bows was the Switchback so ill be the first one to say go with the Mathews... I think the Switchback is one of the best bows Mathews sells. they came out a while ago and there still selling like crazy


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

Got back today with the Madness XL and took it to the archery club tonight and to say that I was impressed is an understatement. Smooth, fast, quiet, way, way more accurate than I am and pounded two arrows right through the backstop. Had to stick to basically virgin areas to shoot at.

I really, really like it.

Pat


----------

